# Liquid Goats Milk Soap - Help



## Smarties (Aug 13, 2018)

Hello 
I am new to this forum so it is taking me some time to figure out how it works. 
I am having a little trouble with my Liquid soap making. 

So my recipe is 
20% Coconut oil(100g), 
10% Castor oil (50g) 
70% Olive oil (350g). 

These are then melted slowly.

While they are melting I am adding the lye (Potash 101.20g) to my goats milk (350g Frozen) 

Quantities are as such from the soap queens lye calculator with 0% superfatting.

I slowly add the lye to the milk and let it totally dissolve, it burns a little but not too badly. Then I slowly add it to my oils which are in my slowcooker. I blend with my stick blender for ages until it goes to thick trace and I can barely move the stick and it looks like vasaline except dark in colour, then I put the lid on it and leave it coming back every ten mins to stir, When I come back it is liquidy again so I blend and it goes hard again and I leave it and it goes liquidy again. Still a thick liquidy but it just doesnt seem to want to go translucent. No matter how long I leave it. I am at a loss as to what to do. I really want to use my goats milk to make liquid soap. I would really appreciate any help from anyone who might be able to help. 
I can't find any real help online and I have watched video after video and for some reason mine still isnt working. 

I have also tried this the Cold Process way and I am still waiting for it to do something. 

Thank you Sarah


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 13, 2018)

Check this out: http://alaiynab.blogspot.com/2014/04/tutorial-how-to-create-liquid-goats.html


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi Sarah- I entered your recipe amounts into Soap Queen's calculator with a 0% superfat, and unless I messed things up, it gave me 103g for the amount of KOH to use,  and 320g for the amount of liquid to use. In your post you said you used 101.2g KOH, which would actually give you a 2% superfat instead of 0%..... and the 350g you used for your liquid amount is 30 grams more than what SoapQueen's calculator recommended.

So basically (if I calculated everything right), you ended up using less lye and more water than you intended and/or was needed according to the calculator.

As a general rule of thumb, the more liquid one adds, the softer ones paste will turn out, and the less lye you use will give you a fattier, more opaque paste, with the increased likelihood of your finished/diluted soap ending up either cloudy or opaque (especially if you figure in the extra, naturally occurring fat present in your goat milk, which bumps the superfat up even more than the 2% already present).

I've personally never tried making liquid soap with goat milk, but based on my experiences with making liquid soap in general, if it were me, I would not throw the towel in on your batch just yet. I've learned through several trials and errors how very forgiving liquid soap can be (it's wonderfully forgiving indeed!). If it were mine, I would dilute the paste into soap (if you haven't done so already), just as long as it passes the zap test first to rule out the chance of lye heaviness. I have a feeling it will pass the test with flying colors, but do check to make sure.  

If you have already diluted your paste into soap and it is cloudy, you can be sure it is because of the extra superfat. There is a way to fix that by adding more lye solution.

Please let us know where you are in the process so that we can help walk you through trying to fix it/save it. In my experience, there's not been many soaps that couldn't be saved.


IrishLass


----------



## KimT2au (Aug 24, 2018)

Gosh, what a timely post - I was wondering if things like oatmilk can used in liquid soaps because of its soothing quantities


----------

